# دليل جامعات الإنترنت



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2006)

*دليل جامعات الإنترنت*

دليل جامعات الإنترنت...​
جامعات توفّر لك فرصة الدراسة وأنت في بيتك:36_33_7: 

بقلم: نك كولاكوسكي وميريديث ستانتون

مارس 2006

بات عصر التعليم الافتراضي واقعا وحلما ممكن التحقيق بالنسبة للكثيرين في كافة أرجاء العالم. فأكثر من مليون نسمة في الولايات المتحدة وحدها يحصلون على شهادات جامعية معتمدة عبر الإنترنت في مجالات التربية والتمريض وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وإدارة الأعمال والمحاسبة وهندسة البرمجيات وعلم الجريمة وإدارة نظم الرعاية الصحية والكثير من المجالات الأخرى. وبحلول عام 2007، سيكون واحدا من كل عشرة طلاّب مسجلا في مساقات تُقدم بالكامل عبر الإنترنت.

حتى إننا نجد شاكيل أونيل نجم كرة السلة البارز في فريق ميامي هيت خصص بعض الوقت للحصول على شهادة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة فينكس، عبر الإنترنت.

يقول الدكتور مايكل كوري الأستاذ المشارك للتكنولوجيا التعليمية في جامعة جورج واشنطن: "ينظر الناس إلى التعليم الرقمي ويعتقدون أنه يقتطع جزءاً مهما من العملية التعليمية في الجامعات التقليدية. بيد أنني أعتقد أن العملية التعليمية تتوسع وتزداد حجما. فالناس الذين يعملون بدوام كامل والآباء العزّاب يستطيعون جميعا الاستفادة من التعليم الرقمي غير المتزامن ليصبحوا طلاّبا. إن التعليم عبر الإنترنت يوفر لهم فرصا ما كانت لتتوفر لهم لولاه".

آليات الاتصال
في الحقيقة، يقدر بعض الخبراء أن من يتلقون تعليما رقميا غير متزامن يمثلون حوالي 75% من إجمالي من يتابعون تعليمهم عبر الإنترنت. وهذا أمر جيد بالنسبة لمن يعيشون في مناطق بعيدة والذين قد تحرمهم فروق التوقيت من التسجيل في مساقات تعليمية متزامنة عبر الإنترنت. فمثل هذه المساقات تتطلب قدرات تكنولوجية عالية مثل المختبرات أو الأمور الأخرى التي قد تتطلب تغذية مرتجعة آنية.

وحتى في الولايات المتحدة، حيث تنتشر عمليات الاتصال السريع بالشبكة بمعدلات متزايدة، ما زال الكثير من الطلاّب يستخدمون سبل الاتصال القديمة المعتمدة على الموديم للوصول إلى مساقاتهم وفصولهم الرقمية. يقول شون غالاغر كبير المحللين في إديوفنتشرز التي تقوم برصد التغيّرات في عالم التعليم: "إن متطلّبات التعليم عبر الإنترنت هي ذاتها التي تتطلبها تطبيقات أخرى. وربما كانت أقل قليلا من متطلبات الألعاب الإلكترونية. فإذا كنت تستطيع الدردشة عبر الإنترنت، فإنه بوسعك مواصلة تعليمك عبر الشبكة".

وتؤكّد التجارب والخبرات الفعلية للطلاّب صحة هذه الملاحظة. 

يقول طوني زكي البالغ من العمر 31 عاما والذي حصل على شهادة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة فينكس عبر الإنترنت: "تابعت كل دروسي عبر خدمات الاتصال السريع واسعة النطاق. وكنت في بعض الأحيان أثناء السفر أقوم بالاتصال عبر الكمبيوتر المحمول وهاتفي الخلوي. لم يكن هناك أي فرق في الحقيقة. فالبرنامج التعليمي كان يوفر لك بيئة غنية إن كنت تتصل عبر برامج الاتصال السريع، وبيئة مناسبة تماما إن كنت تتصل بوسائل أقل نطاقا أو سرعة".

ومن الممكن تحميل أجزاء المساق المعروضة عبر الفيديو وفقا للمعدّل الذي يناسب الكمبيوتر الذي يستخدمه الطالب.

رسوم التعليم عبر الإنترنت
تعد تكلفة التعليم أياً كان نوعه مصدر قلق بالنسبة للكثيرين. فالحصول على شهادة جامعية أمر مكلف. وقد يبدو للوهلة الأولى أن تكاليف التعليم الرقمي لا تقل كثيرا عن رسوم التعليم الجامعي التقليدي.

يقول شون غالاغر: "يمكن القول إن التعليم عبر الإنترنت أقل كلفة بعض الشيء من التعليم التقليدي لأن المؤسسات التي تقدّم هذا النمط من التعليم تميل لأن تكون رسومها أقل. كما أن الطلاّب يسجلون في مساقات أقل في فصل دراسي واحد. لكن إن نظرت إلى الأمر من منظور السوق عموما، فإن التكلفة هي ذاتها". فرسوم التعليم وتكاليف التجهيزات والمواد المطلوبة للتعليم الرقمي تميل في المتوسط إلى أن تكون مساوية لرسوم التعليم التقليدي جزئيا على الأقل لأن الكثير من المؤسسات تجمع بين التعليم الافتراضي والتواجد الفعلي في الحرم الجامعي.

لكن التعليم عبر الإنترنت يمكن أن يوفر على الطلاّب الأجانب الكثير من المال من حيث السفر وتكاليف الإقامة وغيرها.

يقول طوني زكي: "شخصيا، أفضل التعليم عبر الإنترنت لمرونته. لقد كانت المتطلبات الأكاديمية هي ذاتها، وكان الأمر معقولا بالنسبة لي طالما أنني كنت أنجز العمل المطلوب مني في بحر أسبوع من تاريخ تكليفنا به".

تقييم التعليم عبر الإنترنت
ينظر الطلاّب حين التفكير في متابعة تعليمهم في جامعة ما عبر الإنترنت إلى أربعة أمور: هل الجامعة معترف بها؟ والعوامل التكنولوجية واسم الجامعة أو شهرتها وكلفة الدراسة بها.

إن كون الجامعة التي تمنح الشهادة معتمدة أم لا كمؤسسة للتعليم العالي أمر شديد الأهمية للطلاّب. لكنه أمر تسهل الإجابة عنه من خلال زيارة عدد من المواقع الإلكترونية. العامل التكنولوجي مهم لأن الطلاّب يريدون تجربة أكثر تفاعلية من مجرد حفنة من المحاضرات يمكن طبعها أو منتدى لطرح بعض الأسئلة. وهنا تبرز أهمية الفصول غير المتزامنة ونوع الاتصال الإنترنتي الذي يحتاج إليه الطالب.

أما اسم الجامعة وشهرتها فيتعلقان بالمساقات التي تقدمها ومدى شمولية برامجها. وأخيراً وليس آخراً، يأتي عامل التكلفة: هل تعادل الكلفة ما ستحصل عليه من مزايا ومنافع في المستقبل جراء حصولك على هذه الشهادة؟

وهناك أمور أخرى يجب أن تُؤخذ بعين الاعتبار: حجم الفصول. ينبغي، من الناحية المثالية، ألا يزيد عدد طلاّب المساقات عبر الإنترنت عن 15 طالبا. وهناك أيضا مسألة الطاقم التعليمي: كيف يتم اختيار الأساتذة وتدريبهم على استخدام هذا الوسيط، وكيف يتم دعمهم تقنيا أثناء قيامهم بمهمتهم؟ إنه من الضرورة بمكان أن تعرف بشكل دقيق ما هي المؤهلات التي يحملها أستاذ ما وتؤهله لتدريس مساق في الهندسة الكهربائية، على سبيل المثال. وكم هو عمر الجامعة؟ فالجامعات القديمة تميل لأن تكون لديها سمعة، وهي من ثم أكثر شهرة في الخارج. والنقطة التي لا يمكن التقليل من شأنها بأي حال من الأحوال هي: ما هو نوع الاعتراف التعليمي الذي تحظى به الجامعة؟ وهل هذا الاعتراف صحيح وشرعي؟​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2006)

"الجامعات الكبرى عبر الإنترنت"​
:36_1_66: :36_1_66: :36_1_66: 

جامعة فينكس 

الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة:  http://www.phoenix.edu
البرامج المقدمة عبر الإنترنت: تقدم الجامعة 23 برنامجا تؤدي إلى الحصول على شهادة عبر الإنترنت للطلاّب الجامعيين وطلاّب الدراسات العليا بما فيها برامج الدكتوراه في عدد من المجالات ومنها التمريض وعلم الجريمة والتسويق والتربية. إضافة إلى ذلك تقدم الجامعة شهادة الدبلوم في مجال تدريب الإداريين العاملين بالشركات وغيره. وأكثر التخصصات شعبية هي تكنولوجيا الأعمال والتربية ونظم الرعاية الصحية...

المقر الرئيسي: فينكس، أريزونا
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 115,794 طالبا
متوسط حجم الفصول: 13 طالبا
تاريخ إنشاء الجامعة: تأسست عام 1976 وبدأت تقدم برامج تقود إلى شهادات عبر الإنترنت عام 1989.

البرامج المقدمة عبر الإنترنت:
تقدم الجامعة 23 برنامجا تؤدي إلى الحصول على شهادة عبر الإنترنت للطلاّب الجامعيين وطلاّب الدراسات العليا بما فيها برامج الدكتوراه في عدد من المجالات ومنها التمريض وعلم الجريمة والتسويق والتربية. إضافة إلى ذلك تقدم الجامعة شهادة الدبلوم في مجال تدريب الإداريين العاملين بالشركات وغيره. وأكثر التخصصات شعبية هي تكنولوجيا الأعمال والتربية ونظم الرعاية الصحية.

عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: حوالي 5%، وهم ينتمون لأكثر من 130 بلدا.
كيفية الانتساب: يمكن للطلاّب الأجانب التقدّم بطلبات الحصول على القبول، والحصول على معلومات إضافية بزيارة الموقع التالي:  http://www.uopxworld.com

الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي، وهي عضو في الرابطة الشمالية الوسطى للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: تختلف الرسوم من برنامج لآخر. غير أن متوسط الكلفة بالنسبة لمساق جامعي هو 460 دولار للساعة. أما متوسط الكلفة لمساقات الدراسة العليا فهو 570 دولار للساعة. وهناك رسوم إجبارية قيمتها 110 دولار.
الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة:    http://www.phoenix.edu

المتطلبات الفنية: اتصال بالإنترنت بسرعة خط الهاتف (56.6 كيلوبت في الثانية)، طابعة وجهاز معالجة أقراص الليزر، برنامج مايكروسوفت المكتبي، ويندوز 98 أكس بي أو ويندوز 2000، معالج بقدرة 1.2 غيغاهيرتز أو أكبر، وبرنامج الحماية من الفيروسات.

لمحة تاريخية:
جامعة فينكس هي أكبر مؤسسة للتعليم عبر الإنترنت في الولايات المتحدة. وتفخر هذه الجامعة الخاصة بأنها تستطيع منح الطالب شهادة تعليمية ممتازة بكلفة أقل وفي فترة أقصر من الجامعات الأخرى. ومن المؤكد أن تعدد برامجها الأكاديمية يجذب الكثير من الطلاّب إليها. يقول بيتْ مارتينيز رئيس شعبة الشؤون الدولية بالجامعة: "بغض النظر عما إذا كنا نقدم المساقات في الأفرع الفعلية لجامعتنا أو عبر الإنترنت، فإن الشهادة هي ذاتها وتحظى بنفس الاعتراف. إننا نطلب من طلاّبنا المشاركة في النشاطات التعليمية أربعة أيام في الأسبوع. ولذا فإن برامجنا تتمتع بقدر من الصرامة الأكاديمية".

ويتفق معظم الخبراء الذين اتصلنا بهم أثناء إعداد هذا التحقيق على أن جامعة فينكس هي في قمة أية قائمة للجامعات عبر الإنترنت. ويتعيّن على الطالب أن يتذكر أن بعض البرامج تتطلب حدا أدنى من الإقامة الفعلية في الحرم الجامعي

جامعة أميركان إنتركونتننتال​المقرّ الرئيسي: آتلانتا، جورجيا
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: أكثر من 20,000  طالب
البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت: إدارة الأعمال وإدارة نظم الرعاية الصحية وعلم النفس التنظيمي والتسويق وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات المرئية وعلم الجريمة والتعليم.

عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: 230 طالبا من 65 بلدا.
كيفية الانتساب: ينبغي على الطلاّب الراغبين في الحصول على قبول بالجامعة التقدم بطلب (يمكن الحصول عليه من الموقع الإلكتروني التالي: http://www.aiuonline.edu/international/prospectivestudents/admissions.asp).
كما يطلب من الطلاّب الأجانب أخذ اختبار الكفاءة في اللغة الإنكليزية.

الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل الرابطة الجنوبية للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: تتراوح رسوم التعليم بين 23,000 و30,000 دولار، حسب البرنامج الأكاديمي الذي يختاره الطالب. 
الموقع الإلكتروني: http://www.aiuonline.edu
المتطلبات الفنية:  اتصال بالإنترنت بسرعة 56 كيلوبت في الثانية على الأقل.

لمحة تاريخية: يعد الحرم الافتراضي لهذه الجامعة جزءاً من منظومة أميركان إنتركونتننتال التي لها أفرع في كافة أرجاء الولايات المتحدة وإنكلترا ودبي. ويتمتع الطلاّب المنتسبون لهذه الجامعة بمزية الجمع بين التعليم الإلكتروني والفصول الفعلية فضلا عن خدمات التوظيف والاستشارات المهنية والوصول إلى المكتبة الافتراضية للجامعة والحرم الافتراضي المتكامل الذي يتيح لهم الوصول إلى الفصول الدراسية والحصول على خدمات الدعم الفني والمكتبة الافتراضية.

تقول تريسي لورينز نائب الرئيس لشؤون توسيع الخدمات الإلكترونية في الجامعة عند حديثها عن هذه المكتبة الفريدة: "يبدو الأمر وكأنك واقف في وسط ساحة إلا أن الخدمات تتوفر لك بمجرد نقرة على فأرة الكمبيوتر". ويمكن للطلاّب الحصول على شهاداتهم في فترات قصيرة بفضل المساقات السريعة: الحد الأدنى للحصول على شهادة كلية خدمة المجتمع أو شهادة جامعية هو 13 شهرا. أما الحد الأدنى لشهادة الماجستير فهو 10 أشهر. وتستمر المساقات الإلكترونية لـ10 أسابيع، علما بأن كل فصل دراسي ينقسم إلى فترتين طول كل منهما خمسة أسابيع وذلك لتخفيف الحمولة الأكاديمية على الطلاّب. تقول لورينز: " في هذه الجامعة، نوظف نموذجا مصمما لتعليم البالغين فنحن ندرك أن كل طالب سيجلب معه خلفيته وتجربته الخاصة".

وتحرص جامعة أميركان إنتركونتننتال على اختيار أساتذتها بعناية شديدة، كما يقول بارت ليفيت نائب الرئيس لشؤون التسويق. ويضيف: " إننا نحاول العثور على أساتذة يمتلكون معارف راقية متقدمة وخبرة عملية. ونقدم لهم التدريب اللازم كي يتمكنوا من التدريس عبر الإنترنت بكفاءة عالية."

جامعة والدن​المقر الرئيسي: منيابوليس، منيسوتا
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 13,553 طالبا
متوسط حجم الفصول: 10 طلاّب
تاريخ تحول الجامعة إلى جامعة عبر الإنترنت: 1995

البرامج المقدمة عبر الإنترنت: تقدم الجامعة 24 برنامجا تؤدي إلى الحصول على شهادة عبر الإنترنت، ومن بينها شهادة البكالوريوس في إدارة الأعمال. أما بقية البرامج فهي برامج دراسات عليا في مجالات مثل الصحة العامة والتسويق وعلم النفس والعلوم الاجتماعية.

عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: أقل من 5%، غير أن حوالي 10% من الاستفسارات عن الجامعة وبرامجها تأتي من طلاّب في الشرق الأوسط.
كيفية الانتساب: للتقديم عبر الإنترنت، قم بزيارة الموقع التالي: https://secure.waldenu.edu/psp/User/Profile.aspx
الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي، وهي عضو في الرابطة الشمالية الوسطى للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: 230 دولار للساعة للطلاّب الجامعيين و380 دولار للساعة لطلاّب الدراسات العليا. ولا تتوفر أية معلومات عما إذا كانت الجامعة تفرض رسوماً إجبارية.

الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة: http://www.waldenu.edu
المتطلبات الفنية: تتطلب بعض المواد بالنسبة لشهادتي الماجستير في التمريض والتربية أجهزة فيديو أو فيديو رقمية. ويتطلب الانتساب إلى أغلبية المساقات اتصالا بالإنترنت بسرعة 56.6 كيلوبت في الثانية، أو أكثر.

لمحة تاريخية: تأسست الجامعة عام 1970 وركّزت منذ البداية على الدراسات العليا. كما أن برامجها موجّهة أساسا لأصحاب المهن المتخصصة الباحثين عن شهادة لتعزيز وضعهم الوظيفي. وتضم الجامعة كليات متخصصة في علم النفس والإدارة والخدمات الصحية والبشرية والهندسة والعلوم التطبيقية. ويمكن الحصول على الشهادة الجامعية أو شهادة الماجستير في معظم المجالات في فترة تتراوح بين 15 شهرا إلى 27 شهرا.

يقول الدكتور أحمد نعمان أستاذ الهندسة الكهربائية في كلية أن تي يو للهندسة والعلوم التطبيقية التابعة لجامعة والدن: "نقوم بتكليف أساتذة مرموقين بإعداد وتسجيل المحاضرات، في شكل كتب فيديو. ثم يقوم أساتذة آخرون بتقديم المحاضرات اليومية والإجابة عن أسئلة الطلاّب وتصحيح المواد ووضع الدرجات". وهناك فضلا عن المحاضرات غرف نقاش إلكترونية لتمكين الطلاّب والأساتذة من التواصل والتفاعل مع بعضهم البعض. وللجامعة مكتبتها الإلكترونية الخاصة التي توفر لك كل المواد المطلوبة لأي من المساقات. وعنوان المكتبة هو:  http://www.lib.waldenu.edu


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2006)

كلية إليس التابعة لمعهد نيويورك للتكنولوجيا​
المقرّ الرئيسي: ستامفورد، كناتيكت
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 3,300 طالبا
البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت: المحاسبة والعلوم السلوكية والإدارة والأمن الإلكتروني والمعلوماتي والإنكليزية ودراسات الأعمال العامة.
عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: حوالي 125 طالبا

كيفية الانتساب: قم بزيارة موقع http://ellis.nyit.edu/about/admissions.php.
اختبار اللغة الإنكليزية كلغة ثانية، TOEFL، مطلوب بالنسبة للطلاّب الأجانب.
الاعتراف: الكلية معترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي ومن قبل الرابطة الشمالية الوسطى للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: 1,275 دولار للمساق الجامعي- 3 ساعات-  و1,995 دولار لمساق الدراسات العليا- 3 ساعات.

الموقع الإلكتروني: http://ellis.nyit.edu
المتطلبات الفنية: خدمات الاتصال السريع بالشبكة ليست إلزامية لكنها قد تكون مفيدة في بعض المساقات. ويتطلب الوصول إلى المساقات والمواد التعليمية مودم سرعة 56 كيلوبت في الثانية على الأقل.

لمحة تاريخية: تأسست كلية إليس عام 2003 كمشروع مشترك بين معهد نيويورك للتكنولوجيا وهو جامعة تقليدية في مانهاتن ومشروع يونيكست للتعليم الإلكتروني. وهذه الكلية المعترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي، تقدم برامج تعليمية متنوعة منها: المحاسبة والأمن الإلكتروني والمعلوماتي وإدارة الأعمال. تقول بيفرلي كاتز كبيرة نواب الرئيس لشؤون الطلبة في الكلية: "تستمر المساقات في كلية إليس لفترة ستة أسابيع. وتبدأ الفصول الدراسية الجديدة مرة كل ثلاثة أسابيع. أما حجم الفصول الدراسية فهو 20 طالبا، في المتوسط".

وتضيف كاتز أن الكلية توفر برنامجا للدراسات البينية ما يسمح للطلاّب بالدمج بين مجالات مختلفة على المستوى الجامعي.
لكن لا تتوقع أن تكون الأمور سهلة حين دراستك بهذه الكلية. تقول كاتز: "نريد من طلاّبنا مواصلة العمل الأكاديمي بشكل منتظم، فالمساقات مكثفة، ويتعيّن عليك أن تكون على اتصال لمدة 10-15 ساعة في الأسبوع لمتابعة المساق ومواده التعليمية". ويتعيّن أن تكون للطالب المتقدم ثلاث سنوات خبرة على الأقل و30 ساعة قابلة للتحويل من جامعة أخرى.


جامعة ديفراي​
المقرّ الرئيسي: أوك بروك تيراس، إلينوي
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 5,854  طالبا
البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت: إدارة الأعمال وإدارة نظم المعلومات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات الطبية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات وإدارة الاتصالات ونظم الشبكة وإدارة التكنولوجيا.

عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: لا تتوفر أية معلومات.
كيفية الانتساب: يتعيّن على كل الطلاّب الأجانب الوفاء بمتطلبات عامة للقبول ومن بينها تقدير بدرجة مقبول في أية دراسة جامعية سابقة.  للحصول على طلب وعلى معلومات عن عملية القبول، قم بزيارة: http://www.devry.edu/admissions/international.jsp
الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي.
رسوم التعليم: 6,530 دولار للفصل الدراسي. 

الموقع الإلكتروني: http://www.devry.edu
المتطلبات الفنية: اتصال بالإنترنت بسرعة 56 كيه على الأقل ومتصفح إنترنت إكسبلورر 5.5 أو 6.0 وجهاز معالجة أقراص الليزر أو جهاز فيديو رقمي وبرنامج إكسيل.

لمحة تاريخية: تفتخر جامعة ديفراي بأن لها أكثر من 70 حرما في كافة أرجاء الولايات المتحدة. بيد أن برنامجها التعليمي عبر الإنترنت هو الذي يجذب أكبر قدر من الاهتمام. وتركز برامج ديفراي على إدارة الأعمال والتكنولوجيا للطلاّب البالغين. كما تحظى برامج إدارة الأعمال وتكنولوجيا المعلومات الطبية وإدارة التكنولوجيا بشعبية كبيرة. وتمكّن جامعة ديفراي طلاّبها من إكمال برامجهم الدراسية "من منازلهم ووفقا للجدول الزمني الذي يناسبهم، عبر الإنترنت بالكامل.

والحرم الافتراضي مفتوح للطلاّب 24 ساعة في اليوم على مدار السنة"، كما يفيد الموقع الإلكتروني للجامعة. ويمُنح كل طالب كلمة مرور خاصة به للوصول إلى المنهج التعليمي لأي مساق وللحصول على الواجبات المطلوبة وطباعة المحاضرات ودخول المكتبة الافتراضية والوصول إلى أية موارد إلكترونية أخرى متوفرة بالجامعة. ويشارك الطلاّب في خدمات البريد الإلكتروني وفي النقاشات الموّجهة والمشاريع التطبيقية. وتوفر الجامعة كل المواد التعليمية عبر مكتبة إلكترونية.
ومساقات هذه الجامعة مكثفة وتستمر لفترة ثمانية أسابيع. لكن يمكن للطالب إن كان يفضل وتيرة أبطأ أن ينهي المساق خلال فصل دراسي اعتيادي، علما بأن السنة الدراسية في جامعة ديفراي تنقسم إلى ثلاثة فصول.


جامعة ريجيس​
المقرّ الرئيسي: دنفر، كولورادو
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 6,685 طالبا
البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت: إدارة الأعمال وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والإدارة وعلوم الكمبيوتر والإدارة العامة وهندسة البرمجيات وبرامج تأهيل المعلمين.
عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: حوالي 400 طالب.

كيفية الانتساب: قم بزيارة موقع www.regisonline.org للحصول على متطلبات القبول ولتحميل استمارة الانتساب الخاصة بالطلاّب الأجانب.
الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل الرابطة الشمالية الوسطى للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: 360 دولار للساعة للمساقات الجامعية وما بين 385 دولار و600 دولار للساعة لمساقات الدراسات العليا

الموقع الإلكتروني: www.regisonline.org
المتطلبات الفنية: اتصال بالإنترنت سرعة 56 كيلوبت في الثانية على الأقل ومتصفح إنترنت إكسبلورر 5 أو أكثر لأجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية أو أجهزة ماك وجهاز معالجة أقراص الليزر ونظام صوتي ونظام معالجة الرسوم البيانية وفهم للمهارات الأساسية لتشغيل الكمبيوتر.


لمحة تاريخية:
تأسست الجامعة عام 1877 ولها ستة أفرع في أرجاء مختلفة من ولاية كولورادو وفي غربي الولايات المتحدة. ويمثل برنامج الدراسات المحترفة جزءاً كبيراً من برامج التعليم عبر الإنترنت منذ 1995. ويمكن للطلاّب من مختلف أرجاء العالم التسجيل في ست برامج للدراسات العليا وثمانية برامج جامعية و27 برنامجا تمنح شهادة الدبلوم وأكثر من 200 مساق، عبر الإنترنت.

متوسط حجم الفصول: 15 طالبا. وتُقدم كل المساقات الجامعية ومساقات الدراسات العليا على نحو مسرّع بحيث تستمر لمدة ثمانية أسابيع. ويمكن للطلاّب اختيار واحد من ست تواريخ مختلفة للبدء في الفصل الدراسي. تقول إلين واترمان مديرة التعليم عن بعد في جامعة ريجيس: "برامجنا مصممة خصيصا للمتعلمين البالغين. فنحن لا نلزم طلاّبنا بالتواجد في مكان ما في زمن محدّد، مثل المشاركة في غرف الدردشة".

وللمشاركة في مساق ما، يتعيّن على الطلاّب أن تتوفر لديهم البرمجيات والمعدّات قبل الموعد المحدّد لبدء المساق. تقول واترمان: "تيسّر الوصول إلى مواد المساق أمر مهم جدا بالنسبة لنا. فنحن نريد تحقيق أكبر قدر من الشمول. وحين العمل مع طلاّبنا الأجانب، فإننا سنعمل على ضمان وصول المواد التعليمية إليهم عبر الإنترنت أو عبر البريد". ومن أجل الانتساب للحصول على قبول بالجامعة، لا بدّ أن تتوفر للطالب خبرة عملية لمدة عامين على الأقل فضلا عن توفير كشوف الدرجات من الجامعات الأخرى التي سبق له وأن درس بها.


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2006)

جامعة كورنيل الإلكترونية​
المقرّ الرئيسي: إيثاكا، نيويورك
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 27,407 طالبا.
متوسط حجم الفصول: ما بين 25 و32 طالبا.
تاريخ إنشاء الجامعة: بدأت عام 2000.

البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت: هناك خمسة برامج رئيسية: إدارة الفنادق والمطاعم والإدارة المالية والقيادة والإدارة الاستراتيجية وأصول الإدارة.
عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: لا تتوفر أية معلومات دقيقة عن عدد الطلاّب الأجانب الذين ينتمون لـ132 بلدا.
كيفية الانتساب: للمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة: http://www.ecornell.com/catalog
 تقدم هذه الجامعة برامج لا تؤدي للحصول على شهادات علمية.

رسوم التعليم: تتراوح بين 1,999.00 دولار و6,864.00 دولار للبرنامج الواحد. غير أن الطلاّب غير ملزمين بالتسجيل في أي برنامج بأكمله. كما يمكن للطالب أن يتابع مساقا واحدا أثناء الفصل الدراسي. وتقدم الجامعة تخفيضات حسب عدد المواد التي يسجل بها الطالب. 
الموقع الإلكتروني: http://www.eCornell.com
المتطلبات الفنية: اتصال بالإنترنت بسرعة 56 كيه ونظام ويندوز 98 أو ماك أو أس 9 وجهاز كمبيوتر شخصي أو جهاز ماك في حالة جيدة.

لمحة تاريخية: أُسست هذه الجامعة في خريف 2000 من قبل جامعة كورنيل المرموقة وذلك للتركيز على التعليم الإلكتروني. معظم الأساتذة متعاقدون مستقلون والكثيرون منهم خبراء في مجالات تخصصهم. وتوفر الجامعة مرونة من حيث الجدول الزمني واحتياجات الطلاّب. "وجامعة كورنيل الرقمية فريدة في طريقة تقديم المساقات التي تقوم على مفهوم 'البنية المرنة'" التي تجمع بين التعلم عبر الإنترنت وعبر الفصول التقليدية. كما أن المساقات تبدأ وتنتهي في تواريخ محدّدة. هذا ويزيد عدد الطلاّب الذين ينهون البرامج التي يسجلون بها عن 90% من إجمالي الطلاّب المسجلين.



جامعة ميريلاند- يونيفريستي كوليدج​
المقرّ الرئيسي: أدليفي، ميريلاند
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: 28,374  طالبا.
متوسط حجم الفصول: ما بين 25 و32 طالبا.

تاريخ إنشاء الجامعة: بدأت برامج التعليم عن بعد في عام 1972، أما برامج التعليم عبر الإنترنت فقد بدأت في عام 1994.
البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت: طائفة واسعة من البرامج الأكاديمية الكاملة: 23 برنامجا للشهادات الجامعية و43 برنامجا للدبلوم دون الجامعي و18 برنامجا للماجستير و38 برنامجا لدبلوم الدراسات العليا، ودكتوراه في الإدارة. لكن هناك بعض المساقات التي لا تُقدّم عبر الإنترنت.
عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: لا تتوفر أية معلومات دقيقة عن عدد الطلاّب الأجانب.

كيفية التقدم: للمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة: http://www.umuc.edu/prospect/prospect_student.html
الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي ومن الرابطة الشمالية الوسطى للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: 230 دولار للساعة بالنسبة للمساقات الجامعية- 423 دولار للطلاّب من خارج الولاية. وهناك رسم الانتساب وقيمته 30 دولار. أما الرسوم بالنسبة للدراسة العليا فهي 353 دولار للساعة للمقيمين في الولاية و575 دولار للساعة للطلاّب من خارج الولاية إضافة إلى رسم تقديم قيمته 30 دولار.

الموقع الإلكتروني: http://www.umuc.edu
المتطلبات الفنية: نسخة حديثة من متصفح إكسبلورر أو نيت سكيب. وتختلف المتطلبات الأخرى باختلاف المساقات والأساتذة. على سبيل المثال، يتعين على الطالب المنتسب لمساقات في إدارة الأعمال والمحاسبة والمالية أن يتوفر له برنامج جدولة أو برنامج أم أس بروجيكت.

لمحة تاريخية:
توفر هذه الجامعة عشرات المساقات الجامعية وبرامج للدراسات الجامعية والعليا. ويقدم الموقع الإلكتروني: http://www.umuc.edu/distance/de_orien

الكثير من التفاصيل حول هذه البرامج وهيكلية المواد. والمساقات كلها غير متزامنة. وعلى الطالب أن يتوقع المشاركة في مشاريع جماعية. ويحتاج الطالب الأجنبي لإثبات كفاءته في اللغة الإنكليزية. كما يحتاج طلاّب الدراسات العليا لإثبات حصولهم على شهادة جامعية. وهناك موقع مخصص يقدم المعلومات العامة للطلاّب الأجانب:  http://www.umuc.edu/distance/de_orien


جامعة ستراير​
المقرّ الرئيسي: نيونغتون، فرجينيا
عدد الطلاّب المسجلين عبر الإنترنت: أكثر من 25,000  طالب.
متوسط حجم الفصول: ما بين 20 و30 طالبا.

تاريخ إنشاء الجامعة: بدأت برامج التعليم عبر الإنترنت عام 1996.
البرامج المقدّمة عبر الإنترنت:  المحاسبة وإدارة الأعمال والتعليم والدراسات العامة وإدارة الخدمات الصحية وتكنولوجيا المعلومات والإدارة العامة.
عدد الطلاّب الأجانب: يمثل الطلاّب الأجانب 10% على الأقل من إجمالي المسجلين عبر الإنترنت.

كيفية الانتساب: للمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة http://www.strayer.edu
الاعتراف: الجامعة معترف بها من قبل لجنة التعليم العالي ومن الرابطة الشمالية الوسطى للكليات والجامعات.
رسوم التعليم: 1,215 دولاراً للمساق الجامعي الواحد بالنسبة للطلاّب بدوام كامل، و1,630 دولاراً لمساقات برامج الماجستير. وهناك رسم تقديم قيمته 50 دولاراً.

الموقع الإلكتروني: http://www.strayer.edu
المتطلبات الفنية: خدمات اتصال هاتفي بالإنترنت أو خدمات اتصال أسرع.

لمحة تاريخية:
تُعد جامعة ستراير واحدة من أقدم الجامعات في القائمة الواردة في هذا التقرير، ويعود تاريخها إلى 110 سنة. وتركز الجامعة على توفير المهارات المطلوبة في سوق العمل لطلاّبها في مجالات تتراوح من المحاسبة إلى الإدارة العامة. وتقدم الجامعة مساقات غير متزامنة توظّف الفيديو وغيره من الوسائط الإلكترونية فضلا عن مساقات أخرى متزامنة حيث يحضر الطلاّب فصولا فعلية ويستمعون إلى محاضرات حية من أساتذتهم ويتواصلون معهم في زمن فعلي مستخدمين الرسائل النصية.


----------



## مها (24 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا كثيرا لك.
انا كنت فعلا محتاجة هذا الموضوع.
شكرا.


----------



## shadyos (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا غالي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
والرب يباركك


----------

